# Devin in Nash's charity game



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

> *Lineup set for Nash charity game*
> 
> GRANT KERR
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Devin will laugh about Nash's D, Nash will shove the MVPs in his face, Devin will keep laughing, Nash pulls out a gun, Devin ducks, Nash shoots and accidently shoots Finley, we all laugh and go and start the game

That'd be funny


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Devin will laugh about Nash's D, Nash will shove the MVPs in his face, Devin will keep laughing, Nash pulls out a gun, Devin ducks, Nash shoots and accidently shoots Finley, we all laugh and go and start the game
> 
> That'd be funny


tsk tsk, it might actually happen since Nash's D is that bad.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Don't blame the guy, his main coaches have been Nellie and an Italian with a cheesy moustache.

Ah, who am I kidding, his D sucks.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Funny thing is some of the Suns fans say his D is pretty good and perfect for their system. LOL!!!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I think defense to a Suns fan is getting past the halfcourt line when the opponent has the ball.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

PAHAHAHA, MFFL, you're DevinHarriswillstart?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

t1no said:


> Funny thing is some of the Suns fans say his D is pretty good and perfect for their system. LOL!!!



huh?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

StackAttack said:


> I think defense to a Suns fan is getting past the halfcourt line when the opponent has the ball.



yeah, that was just so funny.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> PAHAHAHA, MFFL, you're DevinHarriswillstart?


 HAHAHA no man, I was browsing through and saw that and decided to post it haha


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

lol this thread is really funny.. All I can do is laugh because of the defensive jokes, when we all know that Dirks defense isnt great either.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> lol this thread is really funny.. All I can do is laugh because of the defensive jokes, when we all know that Dirks defense isnt great either.


It's just as bad or even worse and we should laungh about it because it's always going to suck.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://slamonline.com/online/2006/07/steve-nash-charity-game-report/

Devin Harris — this guy’s way quicker than he is on NBA Live (I’m such a nerd). *Nice stroke from 3*, along with some nice dunks, including one off the backboard.

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p.../nba/nbacom/nbatv/nash_charitygame_060725.asx


----------

